# Baldwin Locomotive 1900 c. Narrow Gauge Export Catalogue



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey I ran across this Baldwin Locomotive 1900, Narrow Gauge - Export Catalogue. While its main thrust is export of course (i.e. 'Cape Gauge' (3'-6") & metre gauge), which may not hold interest for some, but none the less it has some pretty neat Baldwin locomotives, not to mention some really nice detail line drawings of various parts of the locomotives in the back (i.e. Types of locomotives, page 245; Illistrated Plates, page 260).

Just thought I'd share what I found...

*Baldwin Locomotive, 1900 - Narrow Gauge Export Catalogue*
File Format: PDF - File Size: 9MB
(Left-click to Open - Right-click to Download)
_(PDF Quick-view not enabled.)_


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Steve, 

Another useful find - THANKS 

For others this is a big book - its a Google book, and has 465 pages! 

So when starting to look at it do open the thumbnail facility in Adobe(of Foxit), (it comes up on the left hand side of the page)the book does not start till page 8 and then there is a 'potted history' of Baldwin for about the first 100 pages, then some interesting spec sheet data, then at page 118 (catalog page 110)the locomotives, and the pictures of them start. Later there are as Steve says detail drawings etc. 

The Google book page numbers by the way do not match the Baldwin catalog page numbers. 

Thanks again Steve, another very useful 'computer' book added to the list.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting find, Steve. Thanks for posting it. Looks like it may come in very handy indeed. I think some of the detail drawings may find employment soon! 
Chris


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's something that might be helpful when knocking around in the catalogue trying to find something.

*Baldwin 1900 Narrow Gauge Export Catalogue*
Table of Contents
File Format: PDF - File Size: 140KB
Left-click to open - Right-click to Download


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed that in the front of the catalog there is a description of the Baldwin plant. It says that the factory was on Broad St, extending from Pennsylvania Ave to Spring Garden. So, I went to Google Maps and found it, then switched to the satellite view, and darned if it doesn't look like a lot of the buildings are still there. One has been replaced by a multi-story parking garage, but the rest looks pretty similar, if you ignore the roof mounted air conditioners. 

Very interesting. Thanks, Steve, for posting it.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SteveC on 08/29/2008 2:41 PM
Here's something that might be helpful when knocking around in the catalogue trying to find something.

*Baldwin 1900 Narrow Gauge Export Catalogue*
Table of Contents
File Format: PDF - File Size: 140KB
Left-click to open - Right-click to Download





Hi Steve, 

That will make finding things in the book even easier - Thanks!


----------

